# Trying to find a program



## onizetsu666

Okay so I have been using sketchbook pro for a few years now and I feel as if I need to expand. I love sketchbook pro because of how easy it is to draw on my touchscreen laptop and that if feels as if I am using actual paper. Problems that I have had are: the more complicated brushes are not as clean and are "grainy" so to say. Also there are not a lot of different brushes that I have seen people make. I have tried Photoshop a bit but I don't want to take forever to learn how to use the software when I am trying to learn how to draw better in general. I have not tried downloading any extensions because most of them are paid and I am trying to stick with free software. I have also tried Paint Tool SAI and I like it...I draw anime so I have seen other artists use it but I cant get the results I desire. So these are a few of my pet peeves and what not 
One: it drives me bonkers how I cant move the canvas around with the two touch finger technique. I keep having to manually change my zoom and use scroll bars. I hate doing it.
Two: I would like to find a program that has many paint brushes that I can make on my own and add textures without manipulating the coding within the software. 
Three: I would prefer my brushes to not have a "gritty" or pixilated look to them. I like my brushes smooth unless if I make the brush otherwise for things like trees and whatnot. 
So that is all I can think of, please please please help me ;-; if you have any tips on how to use the programs I already have to make them easier I will try it or if you have a program that is user friendly and easy to use to avoid my pet peeves then please let me know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dickhutchings

Welcome to the forum @onizetsu666. We have a some very good digital artists on this forum. I'm sure one of them will come along soon and help you. While you wait, feel free to post some of your work, add some to the gallery or just join in the conversations.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Welcome onize, the first thing you need to know for sure beyond any doubt is if you're painting digitally and want you reach your potential you MUST use photoshop, it's not difficult to learn if you START HERE.
If you can't buy Photoshop then use the free software GIMP GET IT HERE until you CAN get photoshop.
Remember your goal should be PS.
You can install a free trial of PS and post your paintings on here, if you show potential someone may email you a verification key saving you the cash £$££$
The second and probably most important thing is you need to buy a tablet, and that tablet has to be WACOM.
you can get a wacom bamboo (starter tablet) for around £30, it will have more than 17000 pressure sensitivities and allow you to paint like you do with a brush or pencil, many artists online will recommend you go back to basics and use acrylic or led/ink/canvas, but thats only because they haven't experienced the true digital medium, the future of ART is digital graphics tablets much I believe in the same way the evolution was from caveman wall finger painting to horsehair brush.
(I mastered water color)
so to sum up - save for a WACOM and if you struggle to get photoshop, mail me I'll buy it you, but only if you can produce something that moves us emotionally.... on here


----------



## dickhutchings

I have to disagree with you @meli. For myself, I just like handling a brush and dipping into real paint. I'm the same way with music and woodworking. Music can be done beautifully in digital but it's just not fun for me. I have a work shop full of power tools but I prefer to use hand planes and chisels when I'm not rushed. It's not about experiencing true digital medium as you say but more about enjoying the old ways with all the drawbacks.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I feel what your're saying dick I really do, personally I can get the same enjoyment from painting with a wooden brush and oils as I do with the plastic graphics tabled and a setting set to OIL paint, each to their own and I respect all mediums as equal - and expect everyone to do the same with digital painting.
art is art and it's all expressions of emotion no matter what the tool or medium x


----------



## onizetsu666

Okay so this is not my best work at all but it is to give you an idea of what I do:







(to be honest I can see too many flaws in this but I am not gonna take hours to reply to a post just because of my picky-ness to details >_<; )
Also I should mention that I do own photoshop (shared account with my father) so thank you for the offer it was very nice of you. Next is that I really don't want/nor have the real desire to buy a new tablet, not to mention the fact that I don't have the cash for it (being as I am only 17 and don't exactly have a stable job XD). Also I have tried GIMP and its just like Photoshop all over again to me. Also that link would be useful to me if I was doing photo manipulation but I don't even touch that area so I could not see why it would help me if I am making digital drawn Japanese anime.


----------



## abt2k15

hi there. i disagree about the photoshop part. its pretty neat and it is the best program as far as possibilities go but
there is a good ( free ) option which is : https://krita.org/

its clean and kind of specialized for digital painting.


----------



## onizetsu666

abt2k15 said:


> hi there. i disagree about the photoshop part. its pretty neat and it is the best program as far as possibilities go but
> there is a good ( free ) option which is : https://krita.org/
> 
> its clean and kind of specialized for digital painting.


Okay so I tested it out and I have to say that.... I am marrying you now heh just kidding. But really this is amazing, it is like a blend of SAI and Sketchbook and it is perfect. I seriously cannot thank you enough, now to get used to the interface and get all of the the tools I desire. I feel like a kind in a candy store. OuO


----------



## bbbaldie

Respectfully, I would disagree. I would get GIMP, then forget about Photoshop. Instead, explore GIMP's community plugins online. Photoshop handles vector graphics. GIMP doesn't. That's the extent of the very pricey, proprietary program's superiority. OTOH, GIMP is not only free, but it's open source. Buy proprietary Photoshop, and you're at the mercy of Adobe.


----------



## onizetsu666

bbbaldie said:


> Respectfully, I would disagree. I would get GIMP, then forget about Photoshop. Instead, explore GIMP's community plugins online. Photoshop handles vector graphics. GIMP doesn't. That's the extent of the very pricey, proprietary program's superiority. OTOH, GIMP is not only free, but it's open source. Buy proprietary Photoshop, and you're at the mercy of Adobe.


Okay call me stupid, but what are vector graphics? I looked it up and the most I can comprehend from definitions is that it uses basic commands for creating images but I still don't fully understand what it means exactly.


----------



## bbbaldie

onizetsu666 said:


> Okay call me stupid, but what are vector graphics?


Vector graphics are graphics that can be made larger or smaller with no loss of quality. Their use in art is quite limited, they are more for use in the commercial world.


----------



## leighann

Lordy, I am so behind the times!! lain:

First of all...Welcome to the forum @onizetsu666
Browse around...don't be shy. :wink: 

I want a Wacom!!! First I have to replace my laptop that died last summer though. I have no intentions of completely going digital, but there are so many different options with an art tablet, besides creating the original art.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

there are some great free alternatives, PIXLR is also good, but for free bbbaldie is correct GIMP is the best, for free.
if you want to reach potential with digital art then photoshop is the best.


----------



## dickhutchings

As much as I like real paint, I'll probably get one someday. Just for playing with while my wife is watching TV.


----------



## onizetsu666

bbbaldie said:


> Vector graphics are graphics that can be made larger or smaller with no loss of quality. Their use in art is quite limited, they are more for use in the commercial world.


Oh, okay thank you for explaining it to me.


----------



## onizetsu666

bbbaldie said:


> Vector graphics are graphics that can be made larger or smaller with no loss of quality. Their use in art is quite limited, they are more for use in the commercial world.





dickhutchings said:


> As much as I like real paint, I'll probably get one someday. Just for playing with while my wife is watching TV.


Well in my house I cant exactly use real materials all that much, if at all... I have 7 younger siblings all under the age of 10 so real materials such as oil pastels and paint= a mess that I have to clean for "leaving it down".
Also I am the kinda person who if I realize I made even a slightest mistake, I will toss it or put it aside for the world to never see again...so layers are my best friend...that and an undo tool XD


----------



## abt2k15

force yourself to work on one layer only sometimes. it will help alot. you will gain alot confidence with said "exercise".
having alot of layers or if you feel the need to save every step is an indicator for lack of confidence ( in your drawing ).


----------



## onizetsu666

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww XD jk but seriously I have gotten so used to using the layers for several different reasons that it is just a habit.


----------



## abt2k15

onizetsu666 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww XD jk but seriously I have gotten so used to using the layers for several different reasons that it is just a habit.




trust me - its not just a bad habit ^^ i´ve been there ( sometimes still am ) .... 
well i certainly dont force you to do anything haha but honestly - try it out.
one layer portrait/ character, one layer background and thats it. you can sometimes test on a new layer but when the test is done merge it with the layer below 

it´s a good process to get some kind of workflow. as important as drawing skills are its very important to find a good way to place color particles ( be it acrylic, oil or digital pixels ) the way you want it.
20 fantastillion layers will become a burden sooner or later imho.


----------



## onizetsu666

abt2k15 said:


> trust me - its not just a bad habit ^^ i´ve been there ( sometimes still am ) ....
> well i certainly dont force you to do anything haha but honestly - try it out.
> one layer portrait/ character, one layer background and thats it. you can sometimes test on a new layer but when the test is done merge it with the layer below
> 
> it´s a good process to get some kind of workflow. as important as drawing skills are its very important to find a good way to place color particles ( be it acrylic, oil or digital pixels ) the way you want it.
> 20 fantastillion layers will become a burden sooner or later imho.


Yeah I hear ya, though if I am working with a more complicated piece of work (a cyborg for example) I use multiple layers for the wiring, skin, clothing, ect.


----------

